# Palo Alto training rides



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Could someone list the weekday training rides out of Palo Alto, before or after work, or during lunchtime?

The Wednesday noon ride up Old La Honda that has been mentioned other threads sounds interesting. Details?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

*Noon Ride*

Last week, I visited Palo Alto and learned what others have known for decades: the Noon Ride leaves from the corner of Page Mill and Old Page Mill every weekday at noon. Monday and Friday are moderate. Tuesday and Thursday are huge (about 60 riders) and fast. Wednesday is tame to the base of Old La Honda then a fast climb. The rides are between 1h and 1h30 long. Some people cut out slightly early while others use it as the start of a longer ride depending on their schedule.

(I was the retro guy on the 1986 Specialized Sequoia from out of town. On Friday, I decided to climb Page Mill on my own instead. Then Mount Hamilton on Saturday.)

The people on this ride are fun to chat with and super strong.

What a great tradition!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oops, sorry I missed your thread the first time around. Your summary is spot on. Last week I did the Noon Ride on Wednesday and Friday. The ride to OLH on Wednesday was particularly tepid. I was up the road in a small group for a long time, and had to practically stop and wait for 5 minutes to rejoin with the large group before the climb. I also did Mt Hamilton on Saturday though it was late in the day. We possibly crossed paths at some point. I was the tall guy on the white Tarmac.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Skimmy said:


> Could someone list the weekday training rides out of Palo Alto, before or after work, or during lunchtime?
> 
> The Wednesday noon ride up Old La Honda that has been mentioned other threads sounds interesting. Details?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Tuesday/Thursday morning ride; 6:25 a.m. in downtown Palo Alto.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is a good description of the various local group rides:

Webcor/Alto Velo - Welcome

The Noon Ride and Alviso ride have facebook pages.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Dumb Question*

So Page Mill and Old Page Mill meet at 2 points - does the ride start closer to I280 and go west or does it start closer to Palo Alto at Juniper Serra Blvd.?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The latter - just 100 yards from the intersection with Junipero Serra/Foothill Expwy. If it is hot riders group by the small bridge in the shade. If it is cold then they gather in the sunlight close to Page Mill Road. The ride leaves very close to noon, and riders will be gathering for just a few minutes before hand.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info - and finally, other than the Caltrain, is there any pleasant way to get from Downtown to a good riding area? Seems like lots and lots of junk miles from Downtown to get to the more open space. I am not familiar with SF.


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

It starts at the intersection of PM and OPM that is closer to Junipero Serra Blvd.

Enjoy, I wish I was out there!


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

If by "Downtown" you mean SF, you can take BART to the East Bay for spectacular riding. There are direct trains to Rockridge, Orinda, Lafayette, Walnut Creek, all excellent BART stations to start bike rides.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks - planning on BART to Walnut Creek to do Mount Diablo next week.



Skimmy said:


> If by "Downtown" you mean SF, you can take BART to the East Bay for spectacular riding. There are direct trains to Rockridge, Orinda, Lafayette, Walnut Creek, all excellent BART stations to start bike rides.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

What's the ride like on Fridays at noon? I need to start training for a metric century in September and haven't really ridden in three years. If its going to be unfriendly towards a slower rider then I'll wait until I'm stronger to try this. Fridays are my day off and I can actually take the time out to do this.


----------

